# Sonnox Plugin Bundle Group Buy - Native, Powercore and TDM



## Udo (Dec 5, 2009)

Up to 50+% off the Elite, Essential and Enhance bundle prices. Currently at 40%.
Ends December 13.

http://store.dontcrack.com/group-buy


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 5, 2009)

sonnox have been around longer , thus they have street cred..... 

vienna seems to be percieved as a symphonic plugs. at least thats my perception. which of course doesnt mean anything right? unless the plugin has a bias against rock music  

either way they are the vienna plugs are kinda new so there must be only a handfull of poeple that have both to be able to compare. 

as suppose to waves vs sonnox 

which used to be sony plugs from the sony dmx consoles.. so the sonnox have been around for at least 9-10 years


----------



## Fhl (Dec 5, 2009)

if I were to buy the native enhance bundle, and then in the future buy a powercore express or so. How could I proceed? Are the plugins interchangeable?


----------



## Udo (Dec 5, 2009)

Fhl @ Sun Dec 06 said:


> if I were to buy the native enhance bundle, and then in the future buy a powercore express or so. How could I proceed? Are the plugins interchangeable?



There is a crossgrade option from native to powerecore. According to the Sonnox website: "Charges for crossgrading are based on the difference between the original Native plugin and the PowerCore plugin plus a 10% admin fee. For multiple selections and bundle crossgrades a discount will be applied in-line with our multi-pick discount system".

That relates to the full price, not the group buy price, of course. Anyway, you should check the Sonnox website yourself and/or direct questions like that to Sonnox directly.

The powerecore license includes both native and powercore versions, with seamless integration between the two. Reverb an SupprEsser only come in native form.


----------



## Fhl (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you  I dropped off an email asking about the upgrade pricing. Hope I get an answer from them before the 13th, hehe

Fred


----------



## Tunk (Dec 11, 2009)

They've reached 300+ subscribers now, so you can get the Sonnox Elite Native for $599 until Sunday


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 8, 2010)

My friend Ed Goldfarb calls the Sonnox Inflator "The Better Knob," because with it inline almost any mix sounds better. It's very simple- I wouldn't compared it anything else- and a great product. Sonnox has taken the harmonic angle of the Sony Oxford console and implemented it into several products, including the Trasient Modulator. Difficult to understand but really cool, the TM makes loops and other material pop out of a mix.


----------



## Jimthepiano (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, I brought it before group buy, tears. :(


----------

